# Do you like the new FishForums.com?



## Mark

Do you like the new FishForums.com?


----------



## icp

it will have to grow on me  ... i think it the dual shades of blue wierd on the eyes .... but thx for getting it fixed :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hail_sniper

same for me as well, (ALOT of features)


----------



## icp

yea and that lotta new stuff/features


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Yeah It Will have to grow on us, But I voted Yes, I just Thank all those who got it up again, the other forums I visit are ok, But they just lack something that is here.
I was really board with the forums to visit and all the Great Folks here.....


----------



## penpitt

Yes I like it as well but will we be able to change the 2 shades of blue?


----------



## hail_sniper

yeah, wth all the blue its hurting my eyes, anyone else having this, especially the test color, looks sorta blurry when i am trying to type this right now


----------



## Mark

You can change your style. There are two styles available

Custom Avatars are available.

Click on User Control Panel
Click on Profile Settings
Avatars is at the bottom


----------



## icp

ahhh the other style much better :mrgreen:


----------



## penpitt

Ditto. The silver is much easier on the eyes. Thanks.


----------



## hail_sniper

i love the old colors


----------



## paradox

I didn't have time to get use to the old setup so I don't need this to grow on me maybe replaceing some of the blue with some green will add enough contrast for everyone but will mantain a water feel about it. if that what you were going for


----------



## cichliddomain

I like it. Thanks Mark, you have obviously been very busy.


----------



## hawkjm73

Everything looks very nice. I definently like having the knowledge base feature. The silver is also the far better color sceme. :wink:


----------



## DavidDoyle

Too many buttons and junk not really needed for a forum unless you are 14 or under.

I dislike displaying the age and sex of posters- it should not be required.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

I dunno if my opinion counts, since I just barely joined tonight (half an hour ago?). And while I haven't fiddled with much of anything, I like what I see so far. I like the blue theme! For one thing, fishies are in water, water is usually themed as blue... not to mention I like blue anyway! But just for curiosity, I suppose I should go see the other theme now ^_^


----------



## redpaulhus

I liked having a joined date of 2000 -- this board was the first I ever joined (sometime before 2000) , and had gone the longest without a meltdown resetting the joined dates... I liked having an early join date (since I usually have low post counts)... 

But otherwise I like it.


----------



## icp

yea i joined in 03 but had 730'ish posts ... :roll:


----------



## hail_sniper

yeah, i agree with david doyle, sex, or age really isnt that important to be displayed along with the member number, and what is this, karma? lol

lol, dont feel bad icp, i was soo close to the 3,000 mark, lol atleast i wont be over shadowed by yedpita or something like that


----------



## shev

Poor AFG right when he got past the 3k mark  anyway, i wonder when he's gonna rejoin.


----------



## ijedic

:fun: I like it :king: Mark! Thanks, Shannon


----------



## Osiris

lol, wow this thing has tons of features, u know i thought i was update on technology but that all went downhill when this came on. glad to see it. It will take time for us who been here for awhile to get used to the future...


----------



## hail_sniper

where have you been you punk? took you a while, i think mark did a good job in the cichlids section, for cichlid junkies like you and brian (maybe get the mod position, eh :king: ) lol, i have to make up some articles i bet to replace the info lost in sw so i dont get those common questions, like how a skimmer works or why live rock is live, etc. lol


----------



## Osiris

dude!!!! I didn't see this come up and been busy with work. Yea i saw ur post on ur 90g jounral but we can't reply i think u have it locked or something......

Mod yea right we gotta be here alot longer and OLD! :lol: BTW you see aleesha's post to you on the yahoo club?


?-Do I need salt for a SW tank or is there something special i need to do? :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks

i think its so much easier to navigate, and so much more options..love i


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I agree that there seem to be too many features to navigate through... so I said it will have to grow on me, not that I dislike however. David made a good point about age and gender. And the percentage of posts/average post count per day, etc. is really not needed.


----------



## mrmoby

I like the new forum, though like anything it does take getting used to. As far as the age / gender info, I personaaly don't mind it, but think that it should be optional, like location information. I really don't care for the Karma feature, as I think we get a feel for posters, and can form an opinion without ratings, and if the member is that much of a problem, the powers that be can correct it. The only other thing I don't care for is the post percentages. I don't think posting needs to be encouraged. I say this only because while I have had mostly great responses, in reading some of mine, and some of others, some people seem to post just for the sake of posting, and not because they have something beneficial to add. I just think a high posting number should come with time and not just because you respond to every topic.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

hail_sniper @ Tue Jan 18 said:


> lol, dont feel bad icp, i was soo close to the 3,000 mark, lol atleast i wont be over shadowed by yedpita or something like that


I almost missed this!

At first I thought it was no big deal for post count and whether it was corrected or not, but now I'm not so sure. AquariaCentral had a similar problem not too long ago, and the admin simply asked for peoples post count, told them to be honest, and it seemed to work well. Those who had under a couple hundred posts didn't really care, so the admin only had to correct about 25 people. It might take a few days for everyone who cares to respond, but I feel its worth it since many people did put in their hard earned time.

Certainly you should never feel overshadowed because of a post count.


----------



## Damon

The post count isn't what really gets me (although I was proud of all my posts), but more the information that was lost.  Literally years of experience deleted that will have to be re-entered.  Not that the same question won't be asked 1000 times. 
And Mark. Whats with someone taking RC's name?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well I think those things could be restored...

and I really believe that those previous members should get their names back. If their post count and everything else doesn't get fixed, thats one thing, but their identity at FF.com for years (some of us)... should be kept!


----------



## hail_sniper

yeah simpte is right all tha tinfo gone, especially in sw :roll: 

and true post count doesnt really matter but the info it could have given does, and yedpite i didnt really feel overshadowed, lol what ever happened to him/her tho?


----------



## hail_sniper

MalawianPro @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> dude!!!! I didn't see this come up and been busy with work. Yea i saw ur post on ur 90g jounral but we can't reply i think u have it locked or something......
> 
> Mod yea right we gotta be here alot longer and OLD! :lol: BTW you see aleesha's post to you on the yahoo club?
> 
> 
> ?-Do I need salt for a SW tank or is there something special i need to do? :lol:


i think its setup for people to see but not comment and say something rude or ruin the "blog" part of it

what post the one about my pic?


and what kind of question is that!?>


----------



## Cichlid Man

*Bumped by Cichlid Man  the moderation team*


----------



## Georgia Peach

I never seen the old one - but this forum is great! easy to naviagate and find the information you are looking for! good job!


----------



## Meeocky

I'm too new to know how this place used to be. :|


----------

